

Remind HN: RSS alternate link on your blog - alecco

It's very easy. Just add to your blog template a link like:<p>&#60;link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="YourBlog - RSS" href="http://example.com/feeds/posts/default?alt=rss" /&#62;<p>This helps people subscribe to your feed and share that post.
======
solid
I was clued into this when running a woorank report on my website, and it
didn't recognize our blog (even though we had an RSS feed at /blog). Adding
this bit gave us the "green light", and also showed an RSS icon in Firefox and
Safari.

I think this might also allow someone to type in your base URL into Google
Reader, and it will pick it up.

